# it may sound childish but...



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't even have my phone and wont until ship date of 7/10, but I want Jelly Bean!!! LOL

I know I know quick acting like a spoiled critter...but hey..


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

KevTN said:


> I don't even have my phone and wont until ship date of 7/10, but I want Jelly Bean!!! LOL
> 
> I know I know quick acting like a spoiled critter...but hey..


You could always download the Android SDK and create a emulator for Jelly Bean to tide you over until you get your device!!!


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

i feel the exact same way.

also keep in mind we won't get jelly bean right away from samsung, and who knows how long it will take for the development community to get it going with the VZW version of the device?


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Nope not whining about Jelly bean. I am going to start preemptively whining that I don't have key lime pie on my phone yet. It's not fair I want it now whine whine whine. In all seriousness though I hope we will see it before the end of the year but I bet we won't see it until next March or April in the US


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

oddball said:


> Nope not whining about Jelly bean. I am going to start preemptively whining that I don't have key lime pie on my phone yet. It's not fair I want it now whine whine whine. In all seriousness though I hope we will see it before the end of the year but I bet we won't see it until next March or April in the US


I'm sure we'll see it UNOFFICIALLY shortly after the Jelly Bean Source is released.
That's what I'm counting on.

The development community to the rescue!


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> I'm sure we'll see it UNOFFICIALLY shortly after the Jelly Bean Source is released.
> That's what I'm counting on.
> 
> The development community to the rescue!


You win we will absolutely see ports and AOKP at the least. I meant an official release but I am still whining about key lime pie not being on my phone yet


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

oddball said:


> You win we will absolutely see ports and AOKP at the least. I meant an official release but I am still whining about key lime pie not being on my phone yet


I would feel that way, but I have no idea what will be in KLP in order to be excited.
Has it been confirmed that the next release WILL be Key Lime Pie? It would make sense...


----------



## Dream (Aug 22, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1737449


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Dream said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1737449


nice, but doesn't really help us VZW folks.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

The galaxy Nexus on vzw already has jelly bean ported

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> The galaxy Nexus on vzw already has jelly bean ported
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


well i'm sure someone will port it to the VZW S3 as well.
we won't have great ports until the source is released though.

anyone know if it's possible to disable the onscreen home/back/menu keys on that S3 JB ROM?
side effect of using the Nexus ROM as a base


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

i am sure its easly changable in the framework-res.apk in bool xml file.


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

I know it won't be long....I am glad to see I am not the only one! Lol


----------



## dhonzik (Sep 19, 2011)

You may not want Jelly Bean after all. Adobe is no longer going to provide flash support for Android.

http://thedroidguy.com/2012/06/android-4-1-will-not-support-adobe-flash-player/


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Flash isn't very good anyway...
Unless you play flash games on your mobile browser all day I can't see this being a huge problem at all.

HTML5 ftw.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Flash isn't very good anyway...
> Unless you play flash games on your mobile browser all day I can't see this being a huge problem at all.
> 
> HTML5 ftw.


 I agree that flash isn't very good...but, unfortunately there are still a ton of sites that use it. (can't tell you how many times i have seen the youtube not available on mobile message) So not having it will limit certain sites. Although, has it been determined that flash won't run on jb? Since jb was a smaller upgrade it very well might still work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Youtube supports HTML5.








http://www.youtube.com/html5/


----------



## Jirv311 (Apr 25, 2012)

Apparently on the GS3 Facebook page, it shows an image that 4.1 will be coming soon to the GS3. Who knows how legit or how soon that is.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Seems legit to me actually, but odds are the international folks are going to get it a lot sooner than the US folks...
All of the carriers are going to need to get their hands on it in order to include their bloatware.

With that said once the international guys get it I would imagine it'll be a hop skip and jump until we can port it to the US Carrier devices.

Anyone know if Samsung has access to the source RIGHT NOW? Or do they need to wait like we do?
I would imagine most carriers HAVE to wait, but since Samsung made the Nexus I can't be so sure...


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

I would think that that Sammy has the inside tract to 4.1 and are working on things. They are beginning to get momentum and what a better way to compete with the fruit company ( ie Apple) then to release 4.1 around the same time as the fruits upgrade. This is just my opinion though.


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

just watch this video


----------

